
Ask HN: What tool do you need that you would pay for? - kamranahmed_se
What is something that you feel is missing and you would pay to have it?
======
kej
You might be interested in the Opps Daily [1] newsletter. Every day is someone
describing a software product they would pay money for.

[1] [http://www.oppsdaily.com/](http://www.oppsdaily.com/)

~~~
dmlittle
Similarly, there's also Nugget[1] which was Opps Daily's inspiration.

[1] [https://nugget.one/](https://nugget.one/)

~~~
jv22222
FYI Nugget is a $$$ service but there is a free daily idea here:
[http://nugget.one/daily](http://nugget.one/daily)

------
dmschulman
I guess we've hit rock bottom for market research

------
AznHisoka
These types of questions always gives you horrible answers.

Go to a forum, or StackOverFlow, and see what people want that you could make
a tool out of.

------
zack12
A machine with can print legit money in any currency I want. I would
definitely pay for that.

On a more serious note, I have a few workflow problems which will definitely
make me shell out few bucks if there is a polished product.

In fact, i have more than a few. I'll give you one example. There should be a
really nice cross-platform diff viewer for people who use git from the command
line. My reasoning for that is that i like using the command line for git
because it is way faster than GUI, but i always end up using the terminal for
viewing diffs and stashes.

------
Artlav
TortoiseGit-like GUI for Linux. Surprisingly there is nothing even remotely as
comfortable as it was.

------
bastijn
42.

On a more serious note; just in case.

\- A tool that combines logic of my source control (commit history), static
code analysis, and my ticketing system to produce a risk matrix for my code
components so I can better estimate how risky a feature or bug fix is to
implement. I.e. Many commits in a short amount of time, with multiple issues
reported in that code area and bad static analysis results probably means I
need to rewrite that part entirely and hence have to double estimations.

\- jetbrains resharper for Web languages.

~~~
atmosx
42 is the answer. Did anyone came up with a reasonable question?

~~~
SimbaOnSteroids
6 by 9. This was determined by

D E E P L E A R N I N G

E

E

P

L

E

A

R

N

I

N

G

------
miguelrochefort
An app that let me replace 80% of my apps.

~~~
btschaegg
<insert obligatory Emacs reference here>

------
blackflame7000
One that does my work automatically.

